# sentarse



## gramatica

hola a todos:

es correcto decir:

alguien esta sentado aqui? = is someone sitting here?

gracias


----------



## Alelo

Are you trying to ask if someone is sitting on an empty seat?  As in, if it is being used but the person left for a moment?

"Is someone sitting here?" would be "¿Alguien se esta sentando aquí?"

When you say "¿Alguien esta sentado aquí?" I think of a blind person or someone in a dark room who can't see whether there is someone physically on the seat or not.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I think gramática means, "Is this seat taken?"


----------



## gramatica

Yes. Is this seat taken? is the same thing as saying "Is someone sitting here?"/Alguien se esta sentando aqui?

Thank you for helping


----------



## Ivy29

gramatica said:


> hola a todos:
> 
> es correcto decir:
> 
> alguien esta sentado aqui? = is someone sitting here?
> 
> gracias


Es correcto.
Is the seat taken = está ocupada la silla/ está cupado el puesto.

Ivy29


----------



## AMachaMartillo

Coloquialmente se suele decir 

¿hay alguien sentado aquí?

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

gramatica said:


> hola a todos:
> 
> es correcto decir:
> 
> alguien esta sentado aqui? = is someone sitting here?
> 
> gracias



Como ya se ha dicho, is someone sitting here? correspondería al gerundio.

Para traducir ¿alguien está sentado aquí?, pregunto, porque no estoy muy seguro de ello, se podría decir "is someone sitted here?"


----------



## stooge1970

Berenguer said:


> Para traducir ¿alguien está sentado aquí?, pregunto, porque no estoy muy seguro de ello, se podría decir "is someone sitted here?"



No. Sería "Is someone seated here?" aunque se dice "Is someone sitting here?" más frecuentamente. Me suena mejor.

sentado = seated.
sentándose = sitting.
"sitted" no existe.

Saludos!

David


----------



## Berenguer

stooge1970 said:


> No. Sería "Is someone seated here?" aunque se dice "Is someone sitting here?" más frecuentamente. Me suena mejor.
> 
> sentado = seated.
> sentándose = sitting.
> "sitted" no existe.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> David



Tienes toda la razón. Tantos años de inglés y meto la gamba en una cosa tan tonta. Por supuesto quise decir "seated" (el caso, que acompañado por la noche, cuando lo escribía, no me sonaba mucho lo escrito, pero...)
Gracias por tu corrección.


----------



## lazarus1907

stooge1970 said:


> No. Sería "Is someone seated here?" aunque se dice "Is someone sitting here?" más frecuentamente. Me suena mejor.


"_Is someone seated here_" suena casi tan raro en inglés, como en español "_¿Se está sentando alguien aquí?_" .

Si oyera "¿_Se está sentando alguien aquí_?" me imaginaría alguien doblando las rodillas y dejando caer su trasero a cámara lenta, como si al final de tan larga y laboriosa acción (sentarse) terminara logrando descansar sobre el asiento. Al usar la perífrasis progresiva "estar + gerundio", uno debe imaginarse la acción de sentarse en su transcurrir, es decir, como si ya hubiera comenzado, pero antes de acabar. No está mal para una acción que apenas dura un segundo.


----------



## Berenguer

lazarus1907 said:


> "_Is someone seated here_" suena casi tan raro en inglés, como en español "_¿Se está sentando alguien aquí?_" .
> 
> Si oyera "¿_Se está sentando alguien aquí_?" me imaginaría alguien doblando las rodillas y dejando caer su trasero a cámara lenta, como si al final de tan larga y laboriosa acción (sentarse) terminara logrando descansar sobre el asiento. Al usar la perífrasis progresiva "estar + gerundio", uno debe imaginarse la acción de sentarse en su transcurrir, es decir, como si ya hubiera comenzado, pero antes de acabar. No está mal para una acción que apenas dura un segundo.


¿Se está sentando alguien aquí? no sería "is someone being seated here?".


----------



## Dudu678

_¿Está ocupado este asiento?

_Más sencillo.


----------



## stooge1970

lazarus1907 said:


> "_Is someone seated here_" suena casi tan raro en inglés, como en español "_¿Se está sentando alguien aquí?_" .
> 
> Si oyera "¿_Se está sentando alguien aquí_?" me imaginaría alguien doblando las rodillas y dejando caer su trasero a cámara lenta, como si al final de tan larga y laboriosa acción (sentarse) terminara logrando descansar sobre el asiento. Al usar la perífrasis progresiva "estar + gerundio", uno debe imaginarse la acción de sentarse en su transcurrir, es decir, como si ya hubiera comenzado, pero antes de acabar. No está mal para una acción que apenas dura un segundo.



 Esto es interesante porque "sentando" y "sitting" son gerundios mientras "sentado" y "seated" son adverbios aquí (¿Tengo razón? Yo sé que "sentado" también puede ser el participio del pasado: “Yo me he sentado aquí” pero eso sería “I have *sat* here” en inglés). Puede ser que "¿_Se está sentando alguien aquí_?" (gerundio/progresivo del presente) suene raro pero "Is someone sitting here?" (gerundio/progresivo del presente)  suena bien. Así que una construcción es normal en una lengua pero rara en la otra.


----------



## stooge1970

Berenguer said:


> ¿Se está sentando alguien aquí? no sería "is someone being seated here?".



 Esto me suena mal. Si quieres preguntar si un asiento está ocupado o no, deberías usar “Is this seat taken?” o “Is someone sitting here?” No creo que “Is someone being seated here?” esté bien dicho. Me hace pensar en un acto del futuro, como “Will someone be sitting here (in the future)?” pero aun así suena raro. No creo que esté gramaticalmente correcto y te recomiendo que nunca lo digas.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## AlbertoG

It was mentioned earlier that "sentandose" was "sitting". Isn't this "sitting down"?


----------



## Dudu678

AlbertoG said:


> It was mentioned earlier that "sentandose" was "sitting". Isn't this "sitting down"?


Yes.

_He is sitting.
Él está sentado.

He is sitting down.
Él se está sentando.
_


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Dudu678 said:


> Yes.
> 
> _He is sitting.
> Él está senta*n*do.
> 
> He is sitting down.
> Él se está sentando.
> _


----------



## Dudu678

VivaReggaton88, your correction is incorrect.

While in English you use _sitting_ as a verb, thus requiring the progressive form, in Spanish it's an adjective, which is _sentado_. Saying that someone is _sentando_ is wrong, since in Spanish _sentar_ means just _sitting down_, the transition from standing up to being sitting.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> "_Is someone seated here_" suena casi tan raro en inglés, como en español "_¿Se está sentando alguien aquí?_" .
> 
> Si oyera "¿_Se está sentando alguien aquí_?" me imaginaría alguien doblando las rodillas y dejando caer su trasero a cámara lenta, como si al final de tan larga y laboriosa acción (sentarse) terminara logrando descansar sobre el asiento. Al usar la perífrasis progresiva "estar + gerundio", uno debe imaginarse la acción de sentarse en su transcurrir, es decir, como si ya hubiera comenzado, pero antes de acabar. No está mal para una acción que apenas dura un segundo.


 
Si yo pregunto *alguién se está sentando aquí*, me refiero a la realidad presente, y que ese alguien está en el baño haciendo 'Pipí' y seguirá ocupando el asiento una vez regrese pues su ausencia puede ser transitoria. Este presente progresivo es sobre la realidad del momento presente o del futuro próximo.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Si yo pregunto *alguién se está sentando aquí*, me refiero a la realidad presente, y que ese alguien está en el baño haciendo 'Pipí' y seguirá ocupando el asiento una vez regrese pues su ausencia puede ser transitoria. Este presente progresivo es sobre la realidad del momento presente o del futuro próximo.


Lo primero es destacar que en el español de España esta construcción muy rara vez se refiere al futuro próximo.

Por otro lado, será cuestión de usos, y es probable que opine esto por ser español, pero yo prefiero utilizar otras formas en este caso:

_¿Está ocupado este sitio?
¿Se sienta aquí alguien?
¿Hay alguien aquí sentado?
_


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Lo primero es destacar que en el español de España esta construcción muy rara vez se refiere al futuro próximo.
> 
> Por otro lado, será cuestión de usos, y es probable que opine esto por ser español, pero yo prefiero utilizar otras formas en este caso:
> 
> _¿Está ocupado este sitio?_
> _¿Se sienta aquí alguien?_
> _¿Hay alguien aquí sentado?_


 
Estas formas se refieren al presente o al futuro inmediato,  y el hablante *ignora* si alguien está sentado; pero si yo veo el espacio dejado por los compañeros de los lados, es más lógico usar el progresivo como acción que está sucediendo en el momento. Esto no quiere decir que no se entienda con las dos formas.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> es más lógico usar el progresivo como acción que está sucediendo en el momento. Esto no quiere decir que no se entienda con las dos formas.


Te contesto, pero voy a decir lo mismo que ya he dicho.

Digo que a mí y probablemente en el español de España, el uso del progresivo en esa situación no me parece lo más acertado o común. Como bien sabemos, nuestro idioma es muy rico y varía de un lugar a otro, así que nadie está contradiciendo a nadie.


----------



## i heart queso

This has gotten quite interesting.  I'd like to point out a few things:

_Is someone sitting here?_ (e.g. Is this seat taken?) = En España, _¿Hay alguien aquí sentado?_  En.. América por lo visto... (uy generalizaciones), _¿Alguien se está sentando aquí?_

Mejor dicho: _¿Está ocupado este asiento?_

También:
Para _¿Está alguien sentado aquí?_ es correcto decir _Is someone seated here?_ pero es más raro y quizás más formal.

_Is someone being seated here?_ means something different: it means that someone either has brought a guest to the seat, or will bring a guest to the seat. 

Then comes Dudu's explanation:


> He is sitting.
> Él está sentado.
> 
> He is sitting down.
> Él se está sentando.



However.
_He is sitting down_ can also mean _él está sentado_.

_Are you sitting down?_ can mean both _¿estás sentado?_ or _¿te estás sentando?_


----------



## Dudu678

i heart queso said:


> _He is sitting down_ can also mean _él está sentado_.
> 
> _Are you sitting down?_ can mean both _¿estás sentado?_ or _¿te estás sentando?_


Si _he is sitting down_ también lo puedes interpretar como _está sentado_, entonces la respuesta a tu pregunta es *sí*.


----------



## i heart queso

Uy, no ha sido una pregunta. He olvidado poner el punto al final.


----------



## Dudu678

i heart queso said:


> Uy, no ha sido una pregunta. He olvidado poner el punto al final.


Para mí, el _down_ en _he is sitting down_ implica movimiento, es decir, que está realizando la acción de sentarse, pasando de estar de pie a estar sentado. En ese caso es _se está sentando_.

Una vez ha terminado el "proceso", la persona _está sentada, is sitting._

Estas suposiciones se basan en la mera observación, que dado mi limitado contacto con la lengua inglesa, pueden ser erróneas.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Para mí, el _down_ en _he is sitting down_ implica movimiento, es decir, que está realizando la acción de sentarse, pasando de estar de pie a estar sentado. En ese caso es _se está sentando_.
> 
> Una vez ha terminado el "proceso", la persona _está sentada, is sitting._
> 
> Estas suposiciones se basan en la mera observación, que dado mi limitado contacto con la lengua inglesa, pueden ser erróneas.


 
sitting down = estoy de acuerdo contigo.
pero una vez concluida la acción = are you seated comfortably ?.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

i heart queso said:


> _Is someone sitting here?_ (e.g. Is this seat taken?) = En España, _¿Hay alguien aquí sentado?_  En.. América por lo visto... (uy generalizaciones), _¿Alguien se está sentando aquí?_


Me asombra que realmente digan eso, porque _sentarse_ es la acción mediante la cual se pasa de estar de pie a ocupar un asiento. Una vez en el asiento, la acción ha concluido, y se puede permanece sentado. Solo podemos referirnos a la acción usando tiempos perfectivos y no con construcciones progresivas.


> *1.     * tr. Poner o colocar a alguien en una silla, banco, etc., de manera que quede apoyado y descansando sobre las nalgas. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Alguien se está sentando aquí? = ¿Alguien se está poniendo/colocando en un asiento?


----------



## Dudu678

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Alguien se está sentando aquí? = ¿Alguien se está poniendo/colocando en un asiento?


Yo estoy contigo, Lazarus. Pero ya no me atrevo a decir que nada está mal, que siempre hay quien se me echa encima... A mí me parece que el verbo en inglés se utiliza de otra forma, y que hay que aceptar eso.


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> sitting down = estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> pero una vez concluido la acción = are you seated comfortably ?.


Bueno, pero también se dice 

_He is sitting next to me.

_Pero en español:

_Él está sentado a mi lado._


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Me asombra que realmente digan eso, porque _sentarse_ es la acción mediante la cual se pasa de estar de pie a ocupar un asiento. Una vez en el asiento, la acción ha concluido, y se puede permanece sentado. Solo podemos referirnos a la acción usando tiempos perfectivos y no con construcciones progresivas.
> ¿Alguien se está sentando aquí? = ¿Alguien se está poniendo/colocando en un asiento?


 
*Si alguien estaba sentado entre dos bellas chicas, se levanta para ir al baño (pipí) y alguien llega,  viendo tan atrayentes chicas,  y el puesto claramente delimitado por el espacio entre las dos beldades, puede preguntar ¿ alguién se está sentando aquí?, se usa el gerundio ( castellano) pues cuando regrese el afortunado a su puesto tendrá que hacer la acción para recuperar su puesto tan apetecido por los inocentes asistentes que ignoraban que dicho puesto tiene dueño*. 

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

Dudu678 said:


> _¿Está ocupado este sitio?_
> _¿Se sienta aquí alguien?_
> _¿Hay alguien aquí sentado?_


 
Concuerdo.

Alguien _se está sentando_ lo uso para el (habitualmente) corto espacio de tiempo en que demora un individuo en sentarse; salvo en el caso que el susodicho sufra de problemas articulares que pueden ser causa de que la acción se prolongue, en general son sólo segundos

Pero supongo que la influencia del inglés se hace cada vez mayor y terminaremos diciendo _se está sentando_ en lugar de _está sentado_... y bueh...


----------



## xOoeL

A mí la última explicación de Ivy no me convence nada , pero el uso que él propone no me suena TAN TAN mal.  Habrá quien use el verbo sentarse como "ocupar un sitio" (*yo no*).  Estas personas podrán decir "¿Hay alguien [que *esté] *sentá*ndo*se aquí?" (o similar) con el significado de "¿Hay alguien [que *esté] *ocupa*ndo* este sitio?".  Si yo oyera eso no me echaría las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Y que vendrá después?¿Estoy poniéndome de pie en vez de estoy de pie?

Esta perífrasis de gerundio es progresiva, e indica una acción ya empezada, en su transcurrir, y que va de menos a más (es decir, progresa). No tiene ningún sentido usarla así.


----------



## xOoeL

Yo no lo diría, repito, pero hay que darse cuenta de que hay un motivo para que eso pase.
Hay varios verbos que significan tanto "colocar" como "permanecer colocado".   Mismamente, el verbo "colgar" ("Colgué una lámpara", "Hay una lámpara colgando del techo").  Por eso no me extraña que algunas personas (sin influjo del inglés) puedan decir cosas como "Hay una escalera apoyándose en la pared" o "Hay una persona sentándose (sentada) sobre la mesa".  Y de ahí, lo otro.

EDITADO:  Sí, no estoy hablando de perífrasis progresivas ni nada de eso, porque creo que la razón para este uso no es esa.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Y que vendrá después?¿Estoy poniéndome de pie en vez de estoy de pie?
> 
> Esta perífrasis de gerundio es progresiva, e indica una acción ya empezada, en su transcurrir, y que va de menos a más (es decir, progresa). No tiene ningún sentido usarla así.


 
Cuando se pregunta por una acción progresiva NO quiere decir que la acción se está sucediendo en el moemnto de expresarla, pues no tendría sentido, de PREGUNTAR por algo que está sucediendo en el acto de preguntar. El presente progresivo tiene connotaciones de futuro inmediato . Mañana estoy llegando a las 9AM. Pero el dueño del PUESTO o sitio tiene que sentarse a través de una acción progresiva hasta posar sus sentaderas entre las dos hermosas chicas.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Mañana estoy llegando a las 9AM.


¿Estoy llegando mañana?   

He leído sobre esta manera de usar la perífrasis en América, pero esa frase en España es una barbaridad, y cualquier profesor de español la corregiría como tal. Según mis gramáticas no tiene sentido, y a mí me parece sencillamente un calco del inglés, idioma en el que sí se usa el present continuous para hablar de planes futuros.

Si no me dijeran quién ha escrito semejante frase, habría pensado que la ha escrito un angloparlante que está aprendiendo español y sabe poca gramática.


> * estar + gerundio*
> 2.1.2. Con esta perífrasis, por su valor durativo, expresamos simplemente una acción en desarrollo. La acción tiene como eje central el tiempo en que se halle estar.
> 2.1.6. No es frecuente que estar + gerundio aparezca con tiempos futuros. Como podemos comprobar en los ejemplos que ya hemos expuesto, sólo en tres casos es frecuente que aparezca:
> a) Con valor de conjetura:
> b) Cuando está relacionado con otra acción futura:
> c) Cuando expresa una acción permanente que parte del presente hacia el futuro:
> 
> Perífrasis verbales (ISBN: 84-7143-465-2)


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Estoy llegando mañana?
> 
> He leído sobre esta manera de usar la perífrasis en América, pero esa frase en España es una barbaridad, y cualquier profesor de español la corregiría como tal. Según mis gramáticas no tiene sentido, y a mí me parece sencillamente un calco del inglés, idioma en el que sí se usa el present continuous para hablar de planes futuros.
> 
> Si no me dijeran quién ha escrito semejante frase, habría pensado que la ha escrito un angloparlante que está aprendiendo español y sabe poca gramática.


 
Cuando se pregunta en presente progresivo no es BARBARIDAD.
¿ estás aburriéndote?
¿Estás comprando muchas cosas? ( veo el resultado muchos paquetes )
¿Estás durmiéndote? epero cuando esté algo despierto.
A su mujer ¿ Te estás comprando todo el almacén?

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, lo de "estoy yegando" es bastante :S.  Igual que decir que decir que "se está sentando" quiere decir que va a venir a sentarse.

Repito lo dicho: a mí "se está sentando" me parece un reemplazo del participio por el gerundio, atribuyéndole al verbo un significado de "permanecer en un estado" que NO tiene.


----------



## i heart queso

Dudu678 said:


> Para mí, el _down_ en _he is sitting down_ implica movimiento, es decir, que está realizando la acción de sentarse, pasando de estar de pie a estar sentado. En ese caso es _se está sentando_.
> 
> Una vez ha terminado el "proceso", la persona _está sentada, is sitting._
> 
> Estas suposiciones se basan en la mera observación, que dado mi limitado contacto con la lengua inglesa, pueden ser erróneas.




Esto es algo interesante en que creo que sólo me he fijado bien durante esta discusión.  Sí, "_sitting down_" puede significar "_estar sentado_", además que "_sentando_.

Ejemplo: Uno llama a otro por teléfono con malas (o muy buenas) noticias.  Él que está llamando diría: "Listen, I have to talk to you about something very important. _Are you sitting down_?"

En este caso significa "_estás sentado_?" Sonaría muy raro decir "_Are you sitting?_"

Puede que no tenga que ver con esta discusión pero pensaba que había que reconocerlo.


----------



## Dudu678

i heart queso said:


> Sí, "_sitting down_" puede significar "_estar sentado_", además que "_sentando_.


Gracias por tu ejemplo. La verdad es que ahora que lo veo escrito no sé cómo no se me había ocurrido a mí mismo.

En cuando a lo de _me estoy sentando_ como _I'm sitting _me uno a lo dicho anteriormente por todas las personas excepto Ivy, quien creo que tiene un poco de jaleo . No me convence ni ese uso del sentarse ni mucho menos el uso de progresivo para expresar el futuro. Eso es inglés.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Gracias por tu ejemplo. La verdad es que ahora que lo veo escrito no sé cómo no se me había ocurrido a mí mismo.
> 
> En cuando a lo de _me estoy sentando_ como _I'm sitting _me uno a lo dicho anteriormente por todas las personas excepto Ivy, quien creo que tiene un poco de jaleo . No me convence ni ese uso del sentarse ni mucho menos el uso de progresivo para expresar el futuro. Eso es inglés.


 
*El jaleo es que el PRESENTE tiene connotaciones de Futuro, el verbo flexible es el auxiliar, y el verboide o no personal es el que recibe la matización del auxiliar. Los verboides no son verbos propiamente dicho, tienen papeles de adjetivo y adverbio. El capítulo de los gerundios es bastante extenso pero muy apasionante.*
*ESTOY es presente ( tiene connotaciones de FUTURO) y es el que matiza al gerundio). Acá lo usamos mucho y nos entendemos muy bien sin dejar de reconocer que la RAE y algunos más no lo aceptan. Seguiré en el hilo abierto sobre los USOS del gerundio NO PERIFRÁSTICO y sus estructuras.*

*Mañana estoy entrando a trabajar a las 7 am.*
*Mañana estaré entrando a trabajar a las 7 am.*
*Nos vemos mañana a las 7.pm.*
*Nos veremos mañana  a las 7.pm*
*Este año me estoy leyendo tres libros cada dos meses.*
*Este año leeré tres libros cada mes.*
*Este año me leo tres libros cada mes.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *Mañana estoy entrando a trabajar a las 7 am.*
> *Mañana estaré entrando a trabajar a las 7 am.*


 
Podemos estar de acuerdo en que el presente en español tiene connotaciones de futuro. En lo que no puede haber discusión es en el hecho de que en español el presente continuo *NO* tiene connotaciones de futuro. 

Mañana estoy cenando con mi madre.  Tomorrow I am having lunch with my mother.

Es simplemente una traducción directa del inglés.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Podemos estar de acuerdo en que el presente en español tiene connotaciones de futuro. En lo que no puede haber discusión es en el hecho de que en español el presente continuo *NO* tiene connotaciones de futuro.
> 
> Mañana estoy cenando con mi madre. Tomorrow I am having lunch with my mother.
> 
> Es simplemente una traducción directa del inglés.


 
*El presente progresivo es una perífrasis de GERUNDIO.*
*El gerundio es un verboide/adverbio y adjetivo.*
*Tiene usos el gerundio como adverbio, y temporalmente con respecto al verbo principal de anterior, actual y posterior inmediato del verbo. *
*El auxiliar es verbo pleno. Es el que se flexiona y puede matizar el gerundio.*
*Sólo los verbos plenos pueden connotar las relaciones temporales en sus flexiones de presente, pasado y futuro.*
*Extraño LINGÜISTICAMENTE que : *
*Mañana estaré cenando con mi madre es correcta. El auxiliar en futuro, y NO mañana estoy cenando con mi madre con el auxiliar en presente.*
* Mañana ESTOY en la oficina a las 10 am.*

Ivy29


----------



## asm

Dudu678 said:


> VivaReggaton88, your correction is incorrect.
> 
> While in English you use _sitting_ as a verb, thus requiring the progressive form, in Spanish it's an adjective, which is _sentado_. Saying that someone is _sentando_ is wrong, since in Spanish _sentar_ means just _sitting down_, the transition from standing up to being sitting.



Pero la lógica que se usa es correcta, no?

COmo dirâs? Ella está sentando al bebé. Creo que se tendría que usar la forma que sugiere viva...

La diferencia entre sit y seat es muy confusa en inglés (a pesar de los nativos lo nieguen, la lógica no hace una intervención audaz y congruente).
Entiendo que sea un error, pero para mí es más una excepción que el resultado congruente de una regla.


----------

